
Lost John Coltrane Recording from 1963 Will Be Released - ohjeez
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/07/arts/music/john-coltrane-lost-album-both-directions-at-once.html
======
pstuart
If you love jazz and live in the SF Bay Area, I highly recommend putting KCSM
(91.1) on your radio -- curated commercial free jazz.

For those outside the area, they stream their broadcast online:
[https://kcsm.org/jazz91/listen.php](https://kcsm.org/jazz91/listen.php)

~~~
abrowne
Because of where my browser placed the line break, I was scratching my head at
(commercial (free jazz)).

~~~
_emacsomancer_
Or even ((curated commercial) (free jazz))

------
mixmastamyk
I'm glad HN has an appreciation for the greats of the past, and they aren't
completely lost in sands of time.

Highly recommend "Love Supreme" and "Ballads" for a relaxing evening with your
favorite peeps.

~~~
inopinatus
I find "A Love Supreme" about as relaxing as a Richard Feynman lecture, that
is to say not at all, and for essentially the same reason, being a masterpiece
of intellect and passion in which there's a new insight on every listening. If
"A Love Supreme" is playing I won't be relaxed. I'll be distracted, provoked
and probably quite agitated.

~~~
dwringer
As much as I respect Coltrane and love much of his work, I have to agree that
some of his more exploratory efforts are what I could only describe as "not
relaxing". I like to fall asleep with jazz albums playing from time to time,
and sometimes the playlists have gotten into some Coltrane stuff that tends to
pull me awake.

------
jackfoxy
The only time I ever approved of a website generating sound without my
permission when I opened it.

------
chriselles
That is excellent news.

Although I have to admit I’m not so much an avowed Jazz aficionado as I simply
enjoy it as background atmospheric “pairing” when I’m working or reading.

~~~
inopinatus
Jazz improvisation to me is like programming; the refactoring of existing
themes, and the introduction of new features, under time pressure.

~~~
bshepard
Post-"representational" Painting is also strangely like this as well, even,
strangely enough, with a certain time pressure: the first mark/stroke will,
most of the time, be be better than the marks that come after that, and a
corrected stroke almost invariably worse. Plus, as time continues, the surface
ages.

Here's a concept from 19th century music that seems connected to the question
of thematic refactoring/development:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thematic_transformation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thematic_transformation)

------
rectang
Holy crap. This track Untitled Original 11383 is a real treat for aficionados
of A Love Supreme. Stylistically, it sounds like it could have been an out-
take from that album, except that McCoy Tyner's piano style isn't quite as
heavy yet, and the form still retains some traditional elements (it's a blues)
which are completely purged on A Love Supreme.

------
hansjorg
I stumbled upon the first of these tracks on Spotify today (linked from Four
Tet's awesome unicode heavy playlist [1]). The track is called "Untitled
Original 11383" [2]. Great stuff.

When playing it on mobile there seems to be either a new Spotify feature or
some kind of easter egg that triggers, showing a pretty funky visualization
(could also be an animation).

1:
[https://open.spotify.com/user/k_hebden/playlist/2uzbATYxs9V8...](https://open.spotify.com/user/k_hebden/playlist/2uzbATYxs9V8YQi5lf89WG?si=BGsY2IeeQRqZKtKTT3AeMQ)

2:
[https://open.spotify.com/track/4Mxv2NpWywFrS477J9dIuC?si=X08...](https://open.spotify.com/track/4Mxv2NpWywFrS477J9dIuC?si=X087NQSbRpeB0mHlv90Ukw)

------
internetman55
I'm not sure why this music is relaxing for many people. Any time I hear a
Coltrane solo I feel like someone's soul is being ripped apart.

~~~
EADGBE
Jazz isn't always relaxing.

------
wazoox
The video is great, with a rendition of the "Coltrane fractal" :)

